# Kaufberatung: Logitech G35 vs.Logitech G930



## maggus24 (25. Dezember 2012)

Hi Leute ich möchte mir demnächst ein neues Headset kaufen. Habe zurzeit ein Logitech G330, aber der Sound ist naja   
Wer von euch konnte ein
Habe aber folgende bedenken:

-Sind die beiden unbequem weil sie so schwer/groß sind?

-Schwitzt man durch die Ohrmuscheln nach längerem zocken?

-Ist speziell beim schnurlosen Headset (G930), der Sound durch die Übertragung schlechter?

Kann man, wenn der Akku zur Neige geht ein Kabel anschließen um es im während des Betriebes aufzuladen?

Danke für eure Tipps 

MfG Markus


----------



## Coldhardt (25. Dezember 2012)

- Ja
-Ja
- 
- 

Generell ist das P/L Verhältnis bei Headsets ja unter aller Sau (auch hier). Wären Kopfhörer plus Ansteckmikro nix für dich?
Dann hättest du wesentlich besseren Sound als mit einem Headset der selben Preisklasse


----------



## maggus24 (25. Dezember 2012)

Hi Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Nein ich persönlich für mich finde ein Headset einfach praktischer, als 2 verschiedene Sachen an mir "kleben" zu haben ;D


----------



## Thallassa (25. Dezember 2012)

Naja, so ein Zalman ZM-MIC1 Mikrofon Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist so groß, wie eine 20-Cent-Münze... Ob das jetzt störend ist.
Generell ist der Klang unter aller Kanone, die klingen wie 10€-Kopfhörer vom Saturn (kauf dir mal ein Paar, dann weißte Bescheid) 

zu Frage 3: Nein
zu Frage 4: Ja


----------



## Westcoast (25. Dezember 2012)

schaue dir lieber AKG geräte an je nach preisspanne + ein Zalman mikrofon: AKG Kopfhörer Preisvergleich | Kopfhörer - Preise bei idealo.de

habe selbst ein Logitech G35 und der sound ist nicht der brüller.


----------



## katajama (25. Dezember 2012)

@ Topic

- NEIN
- NEIN 
- NEIN
- JA - Kabel ist auf ner Kabeltrommel und bei bedarf sehr lang

Akku bei G930 hält 10 Stunden - getestet nicht abgelesen.

Klang des G930 sehr gut im Stereo oder Dolby Modus 

Nur zu empfehlen


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (25. Dezember 2012)

Wenn du dir ein Headset zum Zocken kaufst, dann brauchste nicht irgendwie super Kopfhörer von AKG oder Sennheiser kaufen und dann irgendso ein Mikro .... viel zu umständlich 

und bei einem Preis von über 100 € sind beide Headsets mehr als gut .. die Frage ist, ob du Lust hast jedes Mal das Headset zu laden ? Für Zuhause würde ich persönlich kabelgebunden kaufen.. man spart es sich einfach jedes Mal aufzuladen und das Headset ist auch jedes mal einsatzbereit


----------



## BlackNeo (26. Dezember 2012)

Raptor-Gaming schrieb:
			
		

> und bei einem Preis von über 100 € sind beide Headsets mehr als gut ..



WAS ?!?!?! Du meinst wohl bei einem Preis von 20€ WÄREN sie halbwegs gut. Für 100€ bekommt man Creative Auravana Live mit Mikro UND Xonar DGX, die wischen mit den Loitech-Tröten den Boden!


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (26. Dezember 2012)

Kommt auf den Hörer an ... Ich finde zum Zocken reichen die Logitech vollkommen. 

Wenn ich unterwegs Musik höre, dann nutze ich privat Beats by Dre und finde diese mehr genial, während einige mich vom Gegenteil überzeugen wollen. 

Finde 100 oder was auch immer diese grad kosten, eigentlich voll in Ordnung


----------



## ZeroX360 (26. Dezember 2012)

katajama schrieb:


> Klang des G930 sehr gut im Stereo oder Dolby Modus
> 
> Nur zu empfehlen



Klangmäßig würde ich die Logitech im Stereo von ner Skala von 1-10 ( 10 ist besser) eine 4 geben.
Und den Surround-Modus würde ich sogar sagen 1.
Hallt viel zu sehr, verfälscht alles was nur geht, die Ortung ist schlecht das klappt sogar im Stereo-Modus besser bei der Logitech.

Zum TE bitte tu dir nicht dieses Headset an.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (26. Dezember 2012)

Kauf dir lieber was vernünftiges a la AKG und nicht die billigen Logitrööt


----------

